# Loose skin after fat loss?



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

How extreme does the fat loss need to be for this to be a problem?

I've seen photos of people with serious amounts of skin hanging down and it isn't pretty.

Is it down to genetics?

Im just approaching the 2.5 stone mark and not seeing any signs of it yet. I've got at least another 1.5 to 2.0 stone to shift. Is it likely to be a problem?

I am 26 years old if that makes any difference. I was 19 stone and down to 16 stone 10lb today. The below pics are 19 stone and 17 stone. I aim to get down to about 14 and half stone...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

timing is a big factor - as is size.. you didnt have huge overhangs so that goes in your favour.

my understanding is that the slower the weight loss, the more that your skin can keep up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think you were close to the same category of fat as some are who suffer with stuff like that.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks to both for replies.

I was was hoping that would be the answer.

It is just something that has been in the back of my mind after I stepped on the scales and saw a 1 and a 9. Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Thanks to both for replies.
> 
> I was was hoping that would be the answer.
> 
> It is just something that has been in the back of my mind after I stepped on the scales and saw a 1 and a 9. Lol


good stuff Gaz brilliant progress!


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> good stuff Gaz brilliant progress!


Cheers fella. Appreciate that.

We are getting there now. Slow progress but slowly but surely things are happening.

Felt a little hard lump under the fatty tissue on my stomach today. Was a bit worried at first. Then realised it was the early signs of abs. Hahaha.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> How extreme does the fat loss need to be for this to be a problem?
> 
> I've seen photos of people with serious amounts of skin hanging down and it isn't pretty.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like your going to have that problem mate, most loose skin comes from having stretch marks, only know this as it's something I got when being way over weight for my height, even if I was 12% bf I would still look about 20% due to loose skin, it's fecking horrible and wouldn't wish it on anyone


----------

